# Bicycle Heaven bike show swap meet June 10 & 11 Pittsburgh P.A.



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (May 20, 2017)

https://www.bicycleheaven.org/pages/events   Bicycle Heaven Bike show swap meet this June 10 and 11 2017  and we have one on Aug 26 and 27 th 2017 ,,,FREE VENDOR SPOTS   ,,Pittsburgh P.A  at the worlds largest bike shop Museum with over 4000 bicycles BICYCLE HEAVEN as seen in the New York Times ,,FREE vendor spots to all my bike friends that means you.The bike Museum is right off of the North Shore Bike Trail so you can take your bike for a fun ride to the Rivers Casino the Stadiums clubs and to down town Pittsburgh.We will have food,,music,,and bicycles .The swap meet will have a bicycle ride event on both days for a easy fun ride around the Burgh .MOTOR CYCLES,,MINI BIKES,,WHIZZERS,,BICYCLES,,BRING YOUR COLLECTIBLES .The bike swap meet is in the parking lot of the Bicycle Museum, JOHNNY ANGELS MUSIC MUSEUM WILL BE OPEN FOR THIS EVENT,,,,WOW super kool on both days.Also at the Museum we have a large SPORTS BOBBLE HEAD COLLECTION ,,BEATLES COLLECTION,,ELVIS COLLECTION,,and our large G SCALE TRAIN SET UP OVER 375 FEET LONG.You are welcome to come Friday after 6 pm to find a parking spot,,not before 6 pm.Bike swap starts when you set up after 6 in the morning on Sat and the swap goes till the next day last man standing.You can click onto  bicycleheaven.org  for more info   412 734 4034,,or 412 716 4956,,,, Hope to meet you and we will have PEE WEE  HERMANS BICYCLE ON DISPLAY  ,,,,,,Thank you


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (May 21, 2017)

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> https://www.bicycleheaven.org/pages/events   Bicycle Heaven Bike show swap meet this June 10 and 11 2017  and we have one on Aug 26 and 27 th 2017 ,,,FREE VENDOR SPOTS   ,,Pittsburgh P.A  at the worlds largest bike shop Museum with over 4000 bicycles BICYCLE HEAVEN as seen in the New York Times ,,FREE vendor spots to all my bike friends that means you.The bike Museum is right off of the North Shore Bike Trail so you can take your bike for a fun ride to the Rivers Casino the Stadiums clubs and to down town Pittsburgh.We will have food,,music,,and bicycles .The swap meet will have a bicycle ride event on both days for a easy fun ride around the Burgh .MOTOR CYCLES,,MINI BIKES,,WHIZZERS,,BICYCLES,,BRING YOUR COLLECTIBLES .The bike swap meet is in the parking lot of the Bicycle Museum, JOHNNY ANGELS MUSIC MUSEUM WILL BE OPEN FOR THIS EVENT,,,,WOW super kool on both days.Also at the Museum we have a large SPORTS BOBBLE HEAD COLLECTION ,,BEATLES COLLECTION,,ELVIS COLLECTION,,and our large G SCALE TRAIN SET UP OVER 375 FEET LONG.You are welcome to come Friday after 6 pm to find a parking spot,,not before 6 pm.Bike swap starts when you set up after 6 in the morning on Sat and the swap goes till the next day last man standing.You can click onto  bicycleheaven.org  for more info   412 734 4034,,or 412 716 4956,,,, Hope to meet you and we will have PEE WEE  HERMANS BICYCLE ON DISPLAY  ,,,,,,Thank you
> 
> View attachment 469386
> 
> View attachment 469387



We will have Robert Snakeguy and his snakes and famous for his snake guy hot pepper and pretzels for a bicycle ride event on Sunday,,,a easy bike ride around the burgh


----------



## rfeagleye (May 23, 2017)

I have to say if you haven't been to Bicycle Heaven it is a sight to see! Sort of like a vintage bicycle candy store


----------



## Jon H Ballentine (May 24, 2017)

Folks, this place is something else. It's a "don't miss".  The magnitude of bicycles, parts and anything bicycle related is overwhelming.  I'm not exaggerating.  In addition, Johnny Angel's museum and shop of Rock and Roll memorabilia is right next door!  You can't go wrong.  June 10th and 11th.  The rides on the bike trails of Pittsburgh are awe inspiring.  Once again, no exaggeration.   Great people, great deals, great venue. I'm not going to miss it.  Neither should you. See you there!   Jon.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (May 30, 2017)

Anyone coming from Newark Delaware for the bike swap meet here in Pittsburgh PA who can pick up a bike for me to bring to the bike swap,,


----------



## rustjunkie (May 30, 2017)

Can't make it but I have 3 words for you folks who can, please:
Pics,
*Pics,*
and
*Pics!*
**


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jun 7, 2017)

The weather is looking fantastic,,sunny both days and you can join up for our easy bikes ride events around the burgh,,The Pittsburgh arts festival will be going on this same week end  at the 3 rivers a easy 10 min ride from the bike swap


----------



## mikecuda (May 30, 2021)

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> We will have Robert Snakeguy and his snakes and famous for his snake guy hot pepper and pretzels for a bicycle ride event on Sunday,,,a easy bike ride around the burgh



Craig       Your buddy, Mike in Harrisburg.  Beatles bicycle for my wife..........THX


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (May 30, 2021)

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> https://www.bicycleheaven.org/pages/events   Bicycle Heaven Bike show swap meet this June 10 and 11 2017  and we have one on Aug 26 and 27 th 2017 ,,,FREE VENDOR SPOTS   ,,Pittsburgh P.A  at the worlds largest bike shop Museum with over 4000 bicycles BICYCLE HEAVEN as seen in the New York Times ,,FREE vendor spots to all my bike friends that means you.The bike Museum is right off of the North Shore Bike Trail so you can take your bike for a fun ride to the Rivers Casino the Stadiums clubs and to down town Pittsburgh.We will have food,,music,,and bicycles .The swap meet will have a bicycle ride event on both days for a easy fun ride around the Burgh .MOTOR CYCLES,,MINI BIKES,,WHIZZERS,,BICYCLES,,BRING YOUR COLLECTIBLES .The bike swap meet is in the parking lot of the Bicycle Museum, JOHNNY ANGELS MUSIC MUSEUM WILL BE OPEN FOR THIS EVENT,,,,WOW super kool on both days.Also at the Museum we have a large SPORTS BOBBLE HEAD COLLECTION ,,BEATLES COLLECTION,,ELVIS COLLECTION,,and our large G SCALE TRAIN SET UP OVER 375 FEET LONG.You are welcome to come Friday after 6 pm to find a parking spot,,not before 6 pm.Bike swap starts when you set up after 6 in the morning on Sat and the swap goes till the next day last man standing.You can click onto  bicycleheaven.org  for more info   412 734 4034,,or 412 716 4956,,,, Hope to meet you and we will have PEE WEE  HERMANS BICYCLE ON DISPLAY  ,,,,,,Thank you
> 
> View attachment 469386
> 
> View attachment 469387


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (May 30, 2021)

Photos at Bicycle Heaven Sunday


----------



## mikecuda (May 30, 2021)

Roger that Craig.   August.   I'll try to get there with my lovely wife.     Our birthdays are in August.  She would die if I gave her a Beatles bicycle at there at your place.  Memories forever..........  Keep me posted.......I saw my buddy, Mike from over here was selling....


----------



## mikecuda (May 30, 2021)

That Marman got me on my feet.  Wow!!!!         Can U post all your photos on my FB page.


----------



## mikecuda (May 30, 2021)

Craig    Great array of goodies.     Western Pa usually has the good stuff.


----------



## Driftpr (May 31, 2021)

Here’s a few pics on my visit to Bicycle Heaven. This must see place my first time but not the last will be there in August. Great collection!!!!


----------

